# di più lontano/ più lontano



## vallery

Ciao a tutti!  

Sto leggendo le poesie di Kato Shuson e in una di esse c'è questo verso: 

"...Chiama qualcosa *di* più lontano dei genitori."

Ho trovato anche la versione ( traduzione) senza *d*i:

" ...Chiama qualcosa più lontano dei genitori." 

La mia domanda è seguente: in questo contesto la preposizione *di* ( *di* più) è proprio necessaria? 


Notte di brina - un bimbo
piange, chiama qualcosa 
(*di*) più lontano dei genitori. 

Kato Shuson


----------



## bearded

Salve
Secondo me, si tratta di un partitivo (come in: qualcosa di bello, qualcosa di più bello...) e significa qualche cosa che è più lontana di quanto siano i genitori.
La preposizione 'di' è necessaria dopo 'qualcosa'.  Non si può dire 'io mangio qualcosa buono'.  
Anche se volessimo intendere quel ''lontano'' come avverbio, la frase secondo me non avrebbe senso. Non mi sembra sensato 'chiamare più lontano'.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Vallery.
Anche se è più comune la costruzione con il partitivo _di_, personalmente non ritengo che  in questo caso sia indispensabile né tanto meno obbligatorio. Di solito viene usato per attenuare il valore indefinito di _qualcosa _e dargli un maggior grado di determinatezza. Il significato è comunque, come detto da bm, "qualcosa (che è) più lontano dei genitori".


----------



## bearded

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Vallery.
> Anche se è più comune la costruzione con il partitivo _di_, personalmente non ritengo che  in questo caso sia indispensabile né tanto meno obbligatorio. Di solito viene usato per attenuare il valore indefinito di _qualcosa _e dargli un maggior grado di determinatezza. Il significato è comunque, come detto da bm, "qualcosa (che è) più lontano dei genitori".


Necsus, di solito le tue esternazioni sono chiarissime e spesso inconfutabili. Ma questa volta non capisco bene che cosa vuoi dire (sono io che non ci arrivo):
- intanto per te, nel verso in questione, ''lontano'' è un aggettivo o un avverbio?  
A me sembra che 1) se è un aggettivo, non si possa fare a meno del 'di' : es. io voglio qualcosa di bello...Che cosa vuol dire ''attenuare il valore indefinito di 'qualcosa'''? Puoi fare un esempio? Però mi par di capire che per te la costruzione non sia partitiva in questo caso; inoltre tu scrivi 'qualcosa che è più lontan*o*' , dunque per te 'lontano' è un avverbio.  2) se è un avverbio, si può davvero fare a meno del 'di'?  ''Io chiamo qualcosa lontano'' davvero in buon Italiano significa 'chiamo qualcosa che è lontano'?
-  Poi ci sarebbe la questione del genere della parola 'qualcosa'. Normalmente dovrebbe essere femminile (= qualche cosa), ma c'è chi dice e scrive 'un qualcosa'.  Anche questo è un elemento che può influenzare l'interpretazione...
Ti sarei grato se volessi illuminarmi (-ci).


----------



## vallery

Bearded man, Necsus, grazie per le vostre spiegazioni.  

Ho riletto più volte il verso in questione, da non madrelingua penso che senza *di *non stia poi così male. 

Notte di brina - un bimbo
piange, chiama qualcosa 
più lontano dei genitori.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, bm. Cerco di essere più esplicito. 
_Qualcosa _è un pronome indefinito, e quando regge un complemento partitivo (di solito costituito da _di+avverbio/aggettivo_, al maschile perché _qualcosa _ha valore neutro) viene ridotta la sua indefinitezza, quindi acquisisce una maggiore specificità. O come detto nel Treccani: "Può essere meglio determinato da un altro pron.:_hai qualcos’altro da dirmi?_; o da un compl.: _C’è q. di nuovo oggi nel sole, Anzi d’antico_(Pascoli); _q. di eccezionale, di straordinario, di bello,di brutto, di meglio, di peggio".
Lontano_ lo uso al maschile per il motivo che ho detto sopra, e direi proprio che è un aggettivo, visto che c'è già subito prima l'avverbio _più _e che come avverbio, in questo contesto avrebbe probabilmente un significato diverso da quello che gli ho dato spiegandolo con il relativo, io lo leggerei come "chiama qualcosa più lontano di quanto facciano i genitori" e non come "qualcosa che è più lontano dei genitori". Anche se essendo in una poesia è difficile assegnare delle categorie rigide.
Di fatto ho già risposto anche alla domanda sul genere di _qualcosa_, che non è "normalmente femminile", comunque, come detto in Serianni [VII,154]: «Tranne nel caso della reggenza partitiva, in cui l'accordo è obbligatoriamente al maschile, l'uso oscilla tra _qualcosa è accaduto_ (con il maschile richiesto dal genere grammaticale del pronome) e _qualcosa è accaduta_ (col femminile richiesto dal sostantivo _cosa_, di cui si continua ad avvertire la presenza nel composto). Benché la maggior parte dei grammatici consigli l'accordo al maschile, Brunet ha notato negli scrittori prevalenza del femminile. [...] L'uso letterario tradizionale sembra militare comunque per l'accordo al maschile».


----------



## francisgranada

Prima della spiegazione di Necsus, a prima lettura la versione senza "di" l'ho interpretata spontaneamente circa nel seguente modo: 

chiama qualcosa - grida qualche cosa
più lontano (avverbio) dei genitori - 'al di là' della comprensione dei genitori, a 'distanza maggiore' rispetto alle 'capacità' dei genitori ... 
(la parola _lontano _l'ho capita figuratamente, non in chilometri ...)

Ora la mia domanda è se anche una tale o simile interpretazione sarebbe in teoria (tra noi poeti ) immaginabile?


----------



## Necsus

francisgranada said:


> Ora la mia domanda è se anche una tale o simile interpretazione sarebbe in teoria (tra noi poeti ) immaginabile?


Da 'non poeta' non posso che risponderti di no, Francis. Mi pare decisamente una forzatura interpretativa, non a caso per illustrarla hai dovuto cambiare gli elementi fondamentali della frase. 
Ma aspetta i pareri dei colleghi poeti.


----------



## bearded

Caro Necsus,
vorrei rispondere al tuo post #6.  Intanto ti ringrazio della bella spiegazione. E poi però debbo dirti che continuo a trovare un'incongruenza in ciò che tu sostieni.  Tu dici che ''lontano'' è un aggettivo, e non un avverbio, e contemporaneamente sostieni (#3) che la preposizione *di* non è necessaria.
Il brano poetico in questione dunque risulterebbe così:
_piange, chiama qualcosa
più lontano dei genitori.
_Ora, come esempio di ciò che voglio dire, sostituiamo 'lontano' (parola facilmente scambiabile con un avverbio) con un altro aggettivo meno equivoco, ad esempio 'utile'. Ecco allora una frase inventata da me:
_piange, richiede qualcosa
più utile di un martello._
Se 'lontano' è un aggettivo, ''chiama qualcosa più lontano'' corrisponde a ''richiede qualcosa più utile''.  Ma io ritengo (come già detto al #2) che in Italiano non si possa dire 'qualcosa utile' oppure 'qualcosa più utile', ma sia disperatamente necessaria la preposizione partitiva *di *(qualcosa di utile, di più utile, di più lontano).  'Qualcosa' seguito solo da un aggettivo (anche al comparativo) non mi sembra corretto.
Se invece 'lontano' è un avverbio, allora cambia tutto, ed anche l'interpretazione di francisgranada (''al di là di dove si trovino i genitori, al di là di quanto possano fare i genitori'') a me - che non sono poeta - appare plausibile.


----------



## vallery

francisgranada said:


> Prima della spiegazione di Necsus, a prima lettura la versione senza "di" l'ho interpretata spontaneamente circa nel seguente modo:
> 
> chiama qualcosa - grida qualche cosa
> più lontano (avverbio) dei genitori - 'al di là' della comprensione dei genitori, a 'distanza maggiore' rispetto alle 'capacità' dei genitori ...
> (la parola _lontano _l'ho capita figuratamente, non in chilometri ...)
> 
> Mi trovi d'accordo. Secondo me,_ lontano_ è un avverbio, nella poesia non si parla di distanze, i genitori del bambino possono essere anche accanto a lui, ma non lo sentono, quindi lui continua a piangere,  pwer richiamare
> 
> Ora la mia domanda è se anche una tale o simile interpretazione sarebbe in teoria (tra noi poeti ) immaginabile?



Mi trovi d'accordo. Secondo me,_ lontano_ è un avverbio.
Nella poesia non si parla di distanze, credo che sia sbagliato pensare che qualcuno o qualcosa si trovi più vicino o lontano rispetto a qualcosa, non si tratta di un confronto. I genitori del bambino possono essere anche accanto a lui, ma _non lo_ _sentono_, quindi lui continua a piangere e disperarsi per richiamare l'attenzione di ... _qualcosa _( qualunque cosa ) che si trova _lontano -_ _al di là - _dei genitori _sordi._


----------



## Necsus

Non so, bearded, è probabile che sia in errore io, ma non riesco a cogliere nessuna controindicazione normativa (né 'di orecchio'), nella frase "chiede qualcosa/qualche cosa più utile di un martello" (o anche "qualcosa utile quanto un martello"), che leggo come "chiede qualcosa che sia più utile di un martello", mentre forse potrebbe darmi fastidio la ripetizione ravvicinata del 'di' in "chiede qualcosa di più utile di un martello". Per cui, tornando alla frase oggetto del thread, avremmo, come dicevo, "chiama qualcosa/qualche cosa (che è) più lontano/a dei genitori" (ammesso che chiama _possa _reggere _qualcosa_, sarebbe più logico _qualcuno_, ma in poesia...).

Il discorso dell'avverbio francamente non mi trova d'accordo, perché la funzione più comune dell'avverbio è quella di modificatore del verbo, quindi qui avrebbe effetto su _chiama_, come dicevo nell'altro post, non su _qualcosa_, e il significato a mio avviso diverrebbe appunto che la sua voce arriva _più lontano_ di quella dei genitori ("chiama più lontano"). Un esempio classico che mi viene in mente sulla differenza tra aggettivo e avverbio è: "quell'auto è veloce" (_veloce_=aggettivo predicativo che determina il sostantivo _auto_, o il pronome _quella_, nel caso _auto _non ci sia) e "quell'auto corre veloce" (_veloce_=avverbio che determina il verbo _corre_).


----------



## francisgranada

Necsus said:


> ... la funzione più comune dell'avverbio è quella di modificatore del verbo, quindi qui avrebbe effetto su _chiama_, ...


D'accordo. E' esattamente questo il motivo della mia interpretazione spontanea (post #7). Cioè, con la preposizione "di" la parola _lontano _si riferisce chiaramente a _qualcosa_, se invece omettiamo la prep. "di", allora _lontanto_ può essere  collegato con il verbo _chiama _e quindi avere il valore avverbiale. In altre parole, se _lontano _si riferisse a _qualcosa_, allora automaticamente aspetterei la presenza di "di", sia essa strettamente obbligatoria o meno (che io non sono in grado di giudicare).


vallery said:


> per richiamare l'attenzione di ... qualcosa ( qualunque cosa ) che si trova lontano - al di là - dei genitori sordi.


Ho capito, ma non sono sicuro se questa interpretazione ci porti necessariamente alla conclusione che _lontano _ qui sia un avverbio ... Se _qulacosa _si trova _lontano _(avverbio), allora si tratta di _qualcosa lontano_ (aggettivo), per esempio _una persona lontan*a*_ (personificando un po' quel _qualcosa_).


----------



## Sempervirens

Signori tutti, ho letto la poesia originale del poeta Kato e alcune traduzioni. Qui c'è un sito che può aiutarvi.

http://bashonosuhaisha.blogspot.jp/2012/05/shuson-kato-un-haijin-chretien.html


Notte di gelo,
un bambino piange,
chiama qualcosa
*che è* più lontano
dei genitori.

S.V


----------



## Necsus

Sempervirens said:


> chiama qualcosa
> *che è* più lontano
> dei genitori.


 Grazie, Semper.


----------



## bearded

> Sempervirens:
> qualcosa che è più lontano dei genitori


Apparentemente questa formulazione taglia la testa al toro, almeno per quanto riguarda il significato. Tuttavia, secondo me, anche qui 'lontano' potrebbe essere sia aggettivo che avverbio (sempreché, d'accordo col Serianni, si accetti il genere maschile di 'qualcosa').  Per curiosità sono andato a vedere le traduzioni in altre lingue, ed ho trovato che 'lontano' viene inteso come avverbio.  Ad es. - e spero che i moderatori me lo consentano - in Francese, lingua che distingue l'aggettivo 'lontano' dall'avverbio 'lontano', c'è l'avverbio (_loin, _e non _éloigné)._


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, bearded.
L'interpretazione è ovviamente libera (anche quella riportata da SV è l'interpretazione di un traduttore) ed entrambe le scelte potrebbero essere sintatticamente lecite, tanto più in una poesia; anche se, come ho cercato di illustrare, il significato può cambiare leggermente. Però in casi come questo a mio avviso il confronto con altre lingue non ha molto senso, non è casuale che nel forum S/I si inviti a non farne (per quanto ne so, per esempio, il vocabolo francese da te citato può essere sia aggettivo che avverbio).


----------



## bearded

Ciao, Necsus.
Quel vocabolo francese, nella lingua comune, è solo avverbio (come aggettivo è antiquato e letterario). E' vero che qui siamo in poesia, e sono d'accordo con te sulla frequente ambiguità della poesia, e quindi che in questo caso entrambe le interpretazioni siano ammissibili. Ed il mio confronto col Francese rappresentava solo una curiosità, non voleva 'fare testo' :  io volevo solo vedere che opinioni giravano in una cerchia meno...ristretta.
Quanto al tuo post #11 (''qualcosa più utile''), pur non avendo pezze d'appoggio valide - e scusandomi per la continuazione della piccola polemica - vorrei dirti 1) che non trovo esempi di 'qualcosa' seguito solo da un aggettivo (qualcosa bello/qualcosa più bello...), e nei vocabolari trovo sempre 'qualcosa di' +aggettivo, e 2) che al mio orecchio suona bene 'una cosa (più) utile', ma non 'qualcosa (più) utile'.  Tuttavia, neppure il mio orecchio fa certo testo.
Io vorrei fermarmi qui in questo thread - e come ultima cosa vorrei esprimere il mio apprezzamento per i toni urbani ed anche amichevoli della nostra discussione.


----------



## Necsus

Ritengo anch'io che l'argomento della presente discussione sia stato ampiamente analizzato e non ci sia ragione di continuare a parlare di 'aspetti collaterali'. 
Al prossimo amichevole scambio di opinioni!


----------

